# Snowfoam?



## Cmorf (Feb 26, 2013)

Is getting the snow foam kit worth it? Looks fun but a kit for 45 quid or so when I can pressure wash the dirt off?

Very tempted as I now can't stop washing my car every week 

Also would anyone recommend a spray on wet wax?!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Cmorf said:


> Is getting the snow foam kit worth it? Looks fun but a kit for 45 quid or so when I can pressure wash the dirt off?
> 
> Very tempted as I now can't stop washing my car every week
> 
> Also would anyone recommend a spray on wet wax?!


Snowfoam worth doing alongside 2 bucket system will cut down swirl marks etc when cleaning .


----------



## chipper (Oct 12, 2012)

I've gone down the snow foaming route and tbh wasn't that impressed.
While initially I was really happy, it does look good and is a satisfying and impressive looking product to use, it soon became a chore as part of my routine, it simply made cleaning the car take a longer time. However I had to keep using it as I'd spent so much money getting it all.

I complete understand it's purpose that's it's not a touchless cleaning system but I feel a proper two bucket method is absolutely fine. My lance stopped working a couple of months ago, I stripped it to fix but it still wouldn't work and I actually felt happy when I chucked the thing in the bin.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks good & may impress the neighbours, but IMO not worth the extra expense/bother as it still has to be washed to remove the rest of the dirt.
Hoggy.


----------



## Cmorf (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah it looks great ha!

But I think I'll give it a miss, thanks guys!


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

chipper said:


> I've gone down the snow foaming route and tbh wasn't that impressed.
> While initially I was really happy, it does look good and is a satisfying and impressive looking product to use, it soon became a chore as part of my routine, it simply made cleaning the car take a longer time. However I had to keep using it as I'd spent so much money getting it all.
> 
> I complete understand it's purpose that's it's not a touchless cleaning system but I feel a proper two bucket method is absolutely fine. My lance stopped working a couple of months ago, I stripped it to fix but it still wouldn't work and I actually felt happy when I chucked the thing in the bin.


not all snow foams are the same, i use magifoam and have done for some time and takes a lot of the back ache out of cleaning the car particularly if the car is well polished/sealed to begin with. I know what you mean though cleaning is a chore full stop! :mrgreen:


----------



## chipper (Oct 12, 2012)

wellhouse said:


> chipper said:
> 
> 
> > I've gone down the snow foaming route and tbh wasn't that impressed.
> ...


That's what I used, I've now got 7litres of magifoam sat in the garage


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

chipper said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > chipper said:
> ...


pity your not closer, i would have taken it off your hands if you wanted rid of it!


----------



## chipper (Oct 12, 2012)

You would have been more than welcome to have it, it'll be getting chucked next time I have a garage clear out.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Big question is what pressure washer do you have? If its a budget one with a low water pressure you wont get a really thick foam which clings to the bodywork. I have a karcher washer think its model 2.19 and the foam is very runny doesnt look as good.


----------



## chipper (Oct 12, 2012)

ian222 said:


> Big question is what pressure washer do you have? If its a budget one with a low water pressure you wont get a really thick foam which clings to the bodywork. I have a karcher washer think its model 2.19 and the foam is very runny doesnt look as good.


Most pressure washers should be able to make decent foam, does your lance need cleaning or maybe something else?
Are you using the correct amount of concentrate, I'd put 200ml of concentrate in, top up with water to 600ml, set the dial on maximum and this would last about 40 seconds.

I have a budget £40 Nilfisk washer and it made great thick foam, then one day I used it and it made terrible runny foam, don't know why but something wasn't right. With the amount of problems people have with consistent foam I think there are issues with the lances, some don't seem to work from day one others like mine just stop working.

This was mine when I first got it,


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dont know then mate, I cant get a decent foam out of it with the settings played with. Its a clean your car lance.


----------



## chipper (Oct 12, 2012)

ian222 said:


> Dont know then mate, I cant get a decent foam out of it with the settings played with. Its a clean your car lance.


I wouldn't worry about it anyway, waste of bloody time if you ask me.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Snowfoam will never remove all the debris and clean the car in a touchless way.

If you get a good product, mix correctly and spray properly, it will dwell on the car and lift a layer of residue, then that is pressured off, then you can start to hand clean with your mitt.

Yes its a balls ache and I only use it in the winter when the car is minging.


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

much fun to be had with foam. if people arent getting the right 'thickness' of foam it might be product mix or hardware. I personally always pre foam before two buckets its just the way I roll.


----------



## lespaul (Mar 26, 2006)

I always leave the foam to dwell while I clean the wheels, then rinse off the foam and the wheels befor washing 2BM 

Darren


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

I use snowfoam - and for me it makes a big difference, in that I get zero swirls. Using the jet washer to rinse the car, then the snowfoam, leave it for a while, then jet wash it again, then handwash, then jetwash again. Only have a polish/wax once every 3-4 washes.


----------

